# Unsafe food or garden scraps?



## Sundari (Jan 12, 2009)

(So sorry if this has been addressed multiple time already - I can't seem to find anything with a search)

What are the UNsafe items to feed goats? I'm interested specifically in food scraps and garden extras.

I've heard that peach pits are unsafe, and maybe something about avocados? I also know that it's probably not good to feed nightshade trimmings.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes definetly NO nightshade trimmings!
Any fruit with pits is a no no.


----------



## nesluopetan (Feb 16, 2010)

i give my babies big grapes every once in awhile as a treat.. they love them.. Last night I threw a curveball.. I gave them mini tomatoes that looked just like grapes.. You should of seen the look on their faces when they bit into it! It was priceless.


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

I feed mine oranges with the peel cut up, every once in a while


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Be careful not to give too much of anything at once, avoid "hot" veggies like those from the cabbage family, broccoli cauliflower brussels sprouts etc will cause excessive gas. Raw potato skins are a no no due to the fact that there is a slight toxicity to them, always cook them if you want to offer them to the goats. Any fruit is ok...just don't feed the pits or leaves of cherry, peach, nectarine or plums. Citrus is ok too..skins and all, just be sure to wash them to remove any pesticides or wax residue. My goats love banana's, especially the peel.


----------



## Sundari (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks, Liz. I'm curious --- is it ALL potato peels, or just green potato peels? I had read another caution about the green peels (humans aren't supposed to eat them, either).


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's more of the greenish ones...but from experience, my goats won't touch a raw potato, some of them do however like them cooked.

Also, the potato plant itself is toxic. Some of the poisonous plant lists I've seen are confusing because most times the fruit of the plant is ok but the plant itself isn't.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

hmmm...my goats eat peaches and the pits when they fall of the trees every year.... are they supposed to be toxic?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The leaves of pitted fruit trees are toxic when wilted, the shell of the pit isn't but the seed is, they contain cyanide.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

My guys love the peels of the bananna. I hear animal crackers are a hit too.


----------

